

Ask HN: A free semester before college, what do I do? - lukeqsee

I enter college Jan '11 as a Computer Science major and Communications minor. I know the basics of each (3 or so years experience in programming and 5 years of speaking/writing/etc).<p>HN, what do you recommend I do for 3 months? I could start a business, learn to speak French, or take a trip to Kalamazoo, your call.<p>I want advice from people who were in my situation, or wish they could have been in my situation.<p>Thanks!
======
pg
If you can afford it, travel somewhere far away, and learn the language and
history of wherever you go.

~~~
spokey
This is strikingly good advice. There's no better way to spend this three
months.

Independent wealth aside, most people don't have this kind of opportunity very
often.

(In particular, starting a business is going to either disrupt your college
plans or be disrupted itself once you start school. Besides, you can do that
anywhere, any time. Take advantage of this opportunity to travel.)

------
togasystems
I had three months to blow about two years. I drove across Canada viewing its
beauty. I also competed in a ton of downhill mountain biking races.

What I suggest to you, is take your favourite hobby, be it sports, art or
computers and just run with it for three months. You most likely won't have
the opportunity again for a while.

On a side note, I also started university in the month of January rather than
September. I spent those extra months working.

------
rikthevik
Even if you don't have a ton of cash, check out the Couchsurfing network and
travel. I never regret going new places and meeting new people.

------
chrisclark1729
Yeah I would say travel, if you have lots of money. Go out and meet people
locally if you have some money. Get in amazing physical shape if you have no
money.

